# Schneverdingen / "Spitzbubenweg"



## Jockelmatz (23. Februar 2009)

Moinsen auch,
kann mir jemand sagen, wo dieser "Spitzbubenweg" bei Schneverdingen/NSG verläuft ??

Kenne die Gegend eigentlich ganz gut, aber dieser Weg ist mir noch nie untergekommen..


----------



## ID-4 (24. März 2009)

Das ist nicht so Leicht.Hinter dem Niederhaverbeck Hof rein und dann den Weg folgen bis Du irgentwann an ein Schild kommst wo der Weg (Spitzbubenweg) ab geht und dann an der B3 endet.Schon lange nicht mehr da gewesen aber am 1 Mai wenn das Wetter mit macht.Ich hoffe das es Dir  weiter hilft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

